# :
.     .    .    .         .      ?  .

----------


## deklarant_

> .     .    .    .         .      ?  .


            11,              .
  ,       (        ), ..          ,      .
,  99%    11    .            .  ,        ,    ,          ,                 .

         (     , ,   )    ( N 11) ( .    06.05.2014 N 129): "13.5.   II  N 11 :   15 "  " -   ;

  .12        ..:
14.           , ,    ( N 12) ( .    06.05.2014 N 129). 14.5.   II  N 12 :   11 "  " -    (       );

----------

